# Stolen Vanguard 13ft Skyblue Raft- Denver, CO



## DawnWieber

The only photo I can find of the raft right now.


----------



## MountainmanPete

Sorry to hear this. Just curious, how did you have the raft stored? I have mine outside under a tarp on a trailer and am a little concerned about the same thing happening.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I would be curious too.. I leave mine tarped on a trailer.. but my trailer is in my back yard behind a locked gate. out of sight from the street. But I suppose if somebody does notice it, there's not a whole lot to stop them. (my dogs might bark, but they're small dogs and not intimidating in the least)


----------



## DawnWieber

It was on the trailer in the driveway behind the house. It was not visible from the street either, which means someone was snooping around. There was a suspicious ad this morning on Craigslist, but has since been removed.


----------



## MountainmanPete

Did it have a fishing frame on it? I saw that ad yesterday, but it did not say what kind of boat it was. It looked light blue and faded. I emailed the guy but heard nothing back.


----------



## protechie

I also saw the ad. It was titled "Rafting Raft". The boat was blue and had a fishing frame with what looked like a DRE flip seat with blue cover, a polydeck on over one bay and 3 black or gray oars. Looked like a vanguard but didn't say the brand. If you haven't already, make a police report. They may be able to serve a court order on craigslist for the ad and seller's IP address which can help ID him. I'm familiar with these sorts of investigations, so PM me if you want more info.


----------



## protechie

MountainmanPete said:


> Did it have a fishing frame on it? I saw that ad yesterday, but it did not say what kind of boat it was. It looked light blue and faded. I emailed the guy but heard nothing back.


If you have the sent email you may want to forward it to the OP. If you have the seller's email address, even if it's a craigslist forwarding address, that could be helpful in an investigation.


----------



## DrewDown

I also saw the strange ad this morning and emailed the author, but didn't hear back. I marked the link as a favorite so I can actually still see it. Here are a couple screen shots of the Craigslist ad and boat. Hope this info is helpful! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## protechie

DrewDown said:


> I also saw the strange ad this morning and emailed the author, but didn't hear back. I marked the link as a favorite so I can actually still see it. Here are a couple screen shots of the Craigslist ad and boat. Hope this info is helpful!
> 
> View attachment 11451
> 
> 
> View attachment 11452
> 
> 
> View attachment 11453
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


The post ID in the final image would be important to pass along to police if you are going to file a report.


----------



## Whoapiglet

Fuuuuuck! 

I think bought your boat. Well sort of. I was asked to find a deal on a boat for Some great newlywed folks living in Avon. Well, I saw the ad and $700 and a little frostbite later it's in my backyard. Then I see this. 

We would never have anything to do with stolen goods let alone a good times machine like a raft. So I here we are. There is a permit sticker in the boat if you can identify the year and river it's yours. 

The crazy thing is I was suspicious going in but the guy was talking about the runs and campsites he's taken it on etc. even had a picture on the river. And he had another cat at the house. 

I would hope we can figure a way that the newlyweds don't end up holding the bag on this. I have the dudes name, address and phone number, perhaps there is a way to get the money back from the seller? I dunno, either way if its your boat and you can identify it, it's yours. 

Ed 
three oh three 963-699three. 

And once more for good measure..... Fuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## MountainmanPete

Either which way. Good river karma for you sir.



Whoapiglet said:


> Fuuuuuck!
> 
> I think bought your boat. Well sort of. I was asked to find a deal on a boat for Some great newlywed folks living in Avon. Well, I saw the ad and $700 and a little frostbite later it's in my backyard. Then I see this.
> 
> We would never have anything to do with stolen goods let alone a good times machine like a raft. So I here we are. There is a permit sticker in the boat if you can identify the year and river it's yours.
> 
> The crazy thing is I was suspicious going in but the guy was talking about the runs and campsites he's taken it on etc. even had a picture on the river. And he had another cat at the house.
> 
> I would hope we can figure a way that the newlyweds don't end up holding the bag on this. I have the dudes name, address and phone number, perhaps there is a way to get the money back from the seller? I dunno, either way if its your boat and you can identify it, it's yours.
> 
> Ed
> three oh three 963-699three.
> 
> And once more for good measure..... Fuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## DawnWieber

*Thank you!!!*

From all of us at The Drake Magazine, thank you to everyone who helped us find our stolen raft! You're all awesome!!!


----------



## Rich

What happened? 
Did the seller get arrested? 
Did the buyers loss $700?

Details please.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Rich said:


> What happened?
> Did the seller get arrested?
> Did the buyers loss $700?
> 
> Details please.


I'm curious too.. these were my exact thoughts when I saw the update.


----------



## DEA4boating

Please post up the sellers name, address and phone number for all of to know what kind of person he is and who's cataract does he have?


----------



## DEA4boating

I hope he didn't steal anyone's cataract....that probably would hurt!
I meant cataraft...
And of course, don't want you to post up his information until you are sure it was the stolen one...


----------



## mervo

I hope the thief was tossed into the river. (with a cinder block around his ankles)


----------



## DawnWieber

There is an open investigation and the trailer is still missing, so we do not have many details. Thankfully, the buyer was able to pass along the seller's info to police. There is no way that we would let an honest person who reached out to me about buying the stolen raft lose out on their money. He has been taken care of and now it's just up to the police to put the asshat thief behind bars.


----------

